# Sibelius subscription model?



## Dewdman42 (Jun 1, 2018)

Is there anyone here that can explain to me in terms that I can understand, how the Sibelius subscription plan works? I've already tried to read their website and it is not clear to me at all. 

In general I am not a fan of subscription based software and its almost deal breaker, but I want to understand exactly what it would end up costing me if I did decide to cross grade from Finale.


----------



## resound (Jun 1, 2018)

The cross grade from Finale is $199.99 if you want the perpetual license, which means you will own the software forever. That includes 1 year of free updates, but after that year you will need to pay the $89 annual subscription if you want any future updates. If you decide not to pay the subscription, you will still own the software, you just won't be able to get any new updates without paying the upgrade fee.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 1, 2018)

I'm presuming that if I were to not renew it after a year, and keep using whatever last version I had, then 3 years later i decide I need to get back on the train to catch up bug updates...then I have to buy it all over again from scratch? 

the non perpetual just means its good for a month and that's it, can't use it at all unless renew. Yes?


----------



## resound (Jun 1, 2018)

You wouldn't have to buy it again at full price, but whatever the upgrade fee is based on the version you have. The upgrade fee probably depends on the version you have, the older it is the more you'll have to pay to upgrade. So then you can at least decide if the cost of the upgrade is worth whatever new features have been added, bugs have been fixed, etc.

Yeah, non-perpetual means you are paying month to month for the software, so you are essentially renting rather than owning.


----------

